# Builing Veg Box, (Only CFLs) vs. (MH + CFLs)



## upinvapor (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi all, I have a closet that I am putting a vegetative box and a flowering box in. The closet is 5' x 4.5' x 9'. I am putting a 2' x 2' x 4' veg box and a 4.5' x 2' x 6' flowering box in the closet. I started building the veg box last night and went to look at CFLs for the grow. I have a 400W HPS that I am going to use for the flower box along with some extra CFLs for good measure. I was originally planning to use only CFLs for the veg box, but after looking around I am thinking maybe I should get a 250W MH from HTG Supply. What do you guys think? Should I just get a lot of the 26 or 42W CFLs or this MH and a few CFLs? I read somewhere that using a MH for veg instead of just CFLs would make the buds more dense in flowering, is this true? Also, the smell only comes with the flowering, correct? I want to make sure I do not have to filter smell for the Veg box. 

Also, how much extra heat would this MH make for the room?  I am planning on venting the Veg chamber with a speed controlled 120mm 90CFM PC Fan.  Will this be enough if I also use the MH or should I increase it to 2 of these PC Fans?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 2, 2010)

There are some great closet/tent/box-growers around who I'm sure can answer more of your questions, but I've got one answer for you: Yes, youngsters can stink.  

Often my grows smell worse as teens--like humans--than they do as adults.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2010)

This wasn't one of the choices, but I, personally, would put a T5 in there.  This one:  hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51907

This fixture is 11-3/4 x 24 x 3-3/4".  It has 2 double tubes that are 54W each and put out 5000 lumens each.  I own 2 400W MH lights that I do not use anymore because the T5 simply does a better job for less.  Most CFLS put out about 67 lumens per watt, most MH about 90 lumens per watt, the HO T5s put out almost 93 lumens per watt.


----------

